# General > The Literature Network >  Forum Speed

## The Atheist

Question for Admin:

Is there a reason why the forum is so slow?

I was checking up some stats on the forum yesterday, noting that it sits at a very strong ~40,000th in the world, but I see that Alexa rates it in the bottom third of all internet sites for speed of download.

I am a member at many forums, both vB and .php and this is easily the slowest forum I've ever encountered. It's slower than it used to be, I'm sure.

To me, that suggests inadequate server capacity, and in the era of cloud that just shouldn't happen.

I don't personally give much of a hoot about the speed, because I just flit off to other sites while it opens, but I notice that growth in the forum is quite static, and I suspect that the speed may be encouraging the excellent visitor numbers to not come back.

Forum traffic here is aided by a whopping 36% of visitors being driven by search engines, and these are the people that should be driving new memberships.

Is there some way you can speed the place up? Seems to me that it would result in an increase in membership, which would be all to the good.

----------


## AuntShecky

> an increase in membership, which would be all to the good.


If it were up to me I would strive for quality rather than quantity. (Just one person's opinion.)

----------


## The Atheist

> If it were up to me I would strive for quality rather than quantity. (Just one person's opinion.)


In what way does a slow forum attract quality post/ers?

----------


## Lokasenna

Is it that slow? It seems fine for me. Or does it depend on where in the world you are? I'm on one of the slower broadbands here in the UK, but these pages load pretty much instantly for me.

----------


## The Atheist

Yeah, it's consistently slow and I have uber-fast broadband. Compared to other forums, I'd say it's about half their speed, and that seems to be borne out by Alexa ranking it in the bottom third for download speed.

That's an international ranking, so location should be irrelevant.

You're looking pretty sharp, mate!

----------


## Shaman_Raman

> Is it that slow? It seems fine for me. Or does it depend on where in the world you are? I'm on one of the slower broadbands here in the UK, but these pages load pretty much instantly for me.


The speed seems fine for me too Loka. But I also don't use multiple forums, so I don't have any comparison to complain about this forum against another.

----------


## Fatima Kevin

:Wave:  :Wave: [COLOR=""][/COLOR]

Hi there

----------


## hillwalker

Speed of loading and browsing is fine, but navigating is a nightmare since this site was revamped late last year.

The Back button no longer seems to work so one has to reload to get back to the main page - and it's no longer possible to post a reply then return to the previous page. A dialogue box opens asking whether or not I want to leave this page.
Then when I click the 'Leave this Page' button it doesn't actually let me leave it.

Hardly an user-friendly site. As for LitNet no longer attracting as many new members, there's a lot more driving them away than just this cumbersome malarky.

H

----------


## Hawkman

That's an issue with windows and IE hill. Doesn't happen in safari. Can't comment on other browsers. I do miss the ease with which one could locate authors and searchable online texts from the index page though. I would have to agree that the issue of new members being "scared off" for 'other' reasons should be taken seriously. Personally, I'm more worried by established and much missed members bailing on the site! "Change and decay, which all around I see...."

Live and be well - H

----------


## Delta40

I have the same problems as Hill. Everytime I post I get that damn option button so if I'm in a hurry and leave my desk, when I return hours later my whole system has frozen. New members are staying away because the functionality of this site isn't up to speed with other sites - rather like our attitude.

----------


## Logos

I've been consistently using the site for over 10 years and can honestly say I've never seen a long lasting 'dip' in performance. Pages load almost instantly for me in WiFi mode, Chrome and Firefox browers.

I've seen the main site author and etext hub pages --> http://www.online-literature.com/ and the discussion forum pages --> http://www.online-literature.com/forums/forum.php take on many transformations of functionality and software (sometimes necessary) upgrades over the years. It's not an evil plot to drive you people away  :Nod:  Oh, and 3rd party analytic tools like Alexa have been known to be inaccurate for years.

--

----------


## SilentMute

I use Google Chrome, and it works great for me. I have noticed that many sites are not liking Internet Explorer anymore.

As for what is driving people away...I would blame the buttholes on the site rather than the slow speed.

----------


## cafolini

Hi, silentmute. I think you are incorrect about explorer. The other browsers are by far much less popular. They are not different that things like Netscape when AOL shot their feet with the same argument. All you have to do is look in a large software store for what's available and what it works with. Explorer 9 has not much to envy. And now comes Skype, (April 8). I don't see what Google Chrome has to specifically do with all this jazz.

----------


## The Atheist

> I've been consistently using the site for over 10 years and can honestly say I've never seen a long lasting 'dip' in performance. Pages load almost instantly for me in WiFi mode, Chrome and Firefox browers.


It seems that it isn't a problem for people, and you're right about Alexa; they are not always accurate, plus it isn't measuring apples against apples. 

As long as it isn't discouraging punters, everything's good. Lovely to see you still here fighting the good fight!





> I use Google Chrome, and it works great for me.


You too!

Say hi to Mom and tell her she can come back now!

----------


## SilentMute

> Hi, silentmute. I think you are incorrect about explorer. The other browsers are by far much less popular. They are not different that things like Netscape when AOL shot their feet with the same argument. All you have to do is look in a large software store for what's available and what it works with. Explorer 9 has not much to envy. And now comes Skype, (April 8). I don't see what Google Chrome has to specifically do with all this jazz.


Cafolini, I'm not saying that Internet Explorer is terrible. I used it for years and liked it very much. However, I did have to go Google Chrome when certain sites started telling me they were not compatible with IE. Though Youtube claimed it was compatible, my videos uploaded a lot faster and with less problems on Chrome. For a long time, a language site I used worked better on IE, but recently it has upgraded...and they told us it works better on Chrome now. This is true. Some of the recording problems have disappeared. In the end, what works depends on the sites you visit. For some reason, some sites like certain browsers better than others. I never understood why a person needed more than one, but now I do. It is rather annoying really. I would rather use my computer's memory to store programs I like rather that thousands of programs I have to download so I can use sites I like. It is a pity that there isn't something that will work with everything.

@The Athiest--Mom says hi back. I gave her your message.

----------


## cafolini

> Cafolini, I'm not saying that Internet Explorer is terrible. I used it for years and liked it very much. However, I did have to go Google Chrome when certain sites started telling me they were not compatible with IE. Though Youtube claimed it was compatible, my videos uploaded a lot faster and with less problems on Chrome. For a long time, a language site I used worked better on IE, but recently it has upgraded...and they told us it works better on Chrome now. This is true. Some of the recording problems have disappeared. In the end, what works depends on the sites you visit. For some reason, some sites like certain browsers better than others. I never understood why a person needed more than one, but now I do. It is rather annoying really. I would rather use my computer's memory to store programs I like rather that thousands of programs I have to download so I can use sites I like. It is a pity that there isn't something that will work with everything.
> 
> 
> @The Athiest--Mom says hi back. I gave her your message.


This is better understood and it's true. Thanks for clarifying the issues. Have fun.

----------


## The Atheist

> @The Athiest--Mom says hi back. I gave her your message.


Excellent!

Tell her I have a large Shirley Temple waiting at the bar.

 :Smile:

----------


## SilentMute

> Excellent!
> 
> Tell her I have a large Shirley Temple waiting at the bar.


I hope you mean the drink and not the actress. There is nothing more terrifying than the thought of a twenty foot Shirley Temple in her little curls tap dancing and singing, "Daddy take a bow."

----------


## Calidore

> I hope you mean the drink and not the actress. There is nothing more terrifying than the thought of a twenty foot Shirley Temple in her little curls tap dancing and singing, "Daddy take a bow."


Especially in her 80s.

----------


## The Atheist

Haha! Yes indeed, the liquid version.

I believe she's sipping on it right now! You should come and try a couple.

----------


## SilentMute

> Haha! Yes indeed, the liquid version.
> 
> I believe she's sipping on it right now! You should come and try a couple.


I don't know where the bar is. The only place I actually made sure I knew the location of on this site was the bathroom...always good to know when you are taking in fluids.

----------


## The Atheist

Here you go: http://www.online-literature.com/for...hread!/page317

You'll always find a warm welcome there. I'll get Parker (the barman/manager) to set you up a Shirley as well.

----------

